# my babies are here!!



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I got the call at 6 am this morning to pick up my chicks! The older chick I ordered was mothering the babies! They we're actually under her breast during shipping to stay warm! They are all happily eating and drinking now! I'm one proud momma! See my pics


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Awwww congrats! Your brooder box is a perfect size.


----------

